# Best Heater for 12 Gal Fluval Edge?



## shhh (Jan 1, 2016)

I have an eheim 50 watt heater in my 12 gallon edge.


----------



## TheAnswerIs42 (Jul 10, 2014)

I have a 25 watt Fluval heater. It is rated for 6.6g but my apartment is pretty warm.


----------



## GrampsGrunge (Jun 18, 2012)

If you can order from Amazon there's a number of heaters available.

I've always liked the Ebo/Ehiem-Jagers and the Hagen/Aquaclears.

The Hagens are remarkably small in diameter.


----------



## TetraFan (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks everyone


----------

